# Kitten jumping on stove



## nikescream (May 8, 2005)

One of my two kittens, Luke (~4 months), is quite the jumper and has recently been able to get onto to the kitchen counter by jumping on the stove. This is a double problem...1) What if the stove is on and he jumps up there... and 2) The kitchen counter is where we place all the stuff we want to keep away from the kittens (foods, flowers, anything..). So my question is does anyone have any suggestions on how to keep luke from jumping up on the stove?

Stove in question to help give ideas..


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I'm not the one to give you advice on how to keep your cats OFF the stove as you can see:










(boy, I can't believe the mileage I'm getting out of that pic!!) :lol: 

You can try all the usual cat deterrents, but if he's, as you say, "quite the jumper", I doubt if he'll be deterred. Like my Tommy (above). :? I even tried to teach Tommy the meaning of a hot burner one day by carefully lifting him up to the stove and while holding him tightly, letting him get close enough to it to feel the heat. Either he didn't learn, or he knows when the stove is off.

I suggest you monitor the cats closely while the stove is hot to keep them off. And keep the stove top clean for when they're likely to jump up there. (When you're gone or in the other room). Or, if you're like me, with a room just for the cats, I just shut them in their room when I want to use the stove.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Well....*

One day my cat callie she had always jumped on the stove and i had just got done making chocolate and she jumped up a little while after i was done and burned her paw and has NEVER ever jumped up again and it was not anything critical either so shes fine just a lesson to her i guess.


----------



## Purity (Jun 15, 2005)

Can you put empty tin cans all the way along the edge of the counter & stove, that way when he jumps up it'll make a racket and scare him down? I've also heard that taping tinfoil or double sided tape around the edge can help (only as a temporary measure, until he gets the idea).


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

I can understand your problem and remember feeling the same way. 

I have a flat hob like yours to be honest, my kittie just seems to know when it is hot and when it is not. In nearly 1 year he has never jumped on it when it is hot. When you think about it, when the stove is hot there probably will be something hot on it frying or boiling.....

Try not to worry, these moggies are smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't have an answer for this, however, I know have a new cat who does the same. ... but the difference for me is that I just put my 10.5yo cat to sleep last month. She was sick and old and didn't feel well, and I only wished she could have jumped up to the stove.

I have a new cat now, a young 1.5yo male. He jumps as high as on top of the fridge, but I don't worry or fret, because I know this will eventually end


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

timskitties said:


> Well, I'm not the one to give you advice on how to keep your cats OFF the stove as you can see:


tims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, that's hilarious!!!


----------

